# What do you do with whole turkeys?



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

I asked this on the other post dealing with cheap turkeys but figured I'd start a new thread to get an answer.









When you buy whole turkeys, what do you do with them? Do you just use them for MM and the neck, wings, and legs for RMB? Or do you someone cut up the entire thing and feed it (and if so, HOW?!







) 

I def. don't have space at my apt. to even buy a turkey but I was just wondering. It'll be a bit of knowledge I store for later in life. 

Thanks!


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Last time we got whole turkeys (which were never doing again) we had to cut it up into 1 lb portions. Chris had a HARD time. 
I definitely couldn't do it. 

He used a regular kitchen knife. 

Sometimes it was just too hard to cut through the bone, so Denali got more than 1 lb. We cut the wings, back, etc as her RMB and the breast was used for MM. There were some bones in there that were too hard for her to eat and she left shards and big chunks of bone around the house.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

I cut up two cheapos last year, and will do the same today. I bagged them either into MM or RMB's. I sliced off the breast meat, gizzards, other large meat chunks = MM. Then I took the wings, thighs and other boney portions and bagged them as RMB's. 

I did it with a cleaver and it wasn't that bad. Mine have never had probs with turkey bones.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

So, they can eat the entire turkey like they can a chicken or are there still some parts that need to be thrown out?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: JerzeyGSDSo, they can eat the entire turkey like they can a chicken or are there still some parts that need to be thrown out?


It all depends on the dog. My guys - even Mauser - don't handle turkey bones very well (other than necks).


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Most of my guys can handle whole turkeys. Legs go to the bigger ones (Grimm and Rayne) thighs went to Chimo and Tika, neck to Jethro, wings to the huskies. I don't cut through the bones (except back/ribs) but I take them at the joints. The dogs who get the more bone will get some of the breast meat. The next day I tossed Grimm the breast bone, Lakota and Chimo shared the back. (Others got chicken) LOL. They all shared the liver.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Only thing I thought of reading the question was 'cook it for Thanksgiving' ....guess I am getting hungry....LOL


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: ZissoOnly thing I thought of reading the question was 'cook it for Thanksgiving' ....guess I am getting hungry....LOL


Lol.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

The last two years, I whacked the whole thing apart (using the clever and power tools) and segregated it into MM, OM and RMB. My adult male GSD didn't have any problems with any of it, except that he gnawed on the legs like recreation bones (he wasn't a fan of turkey leg bones so much). 

This year, I'm whacking it down into manageable chunks, appropriately rationed by percentage, and the whole thing is going into the grinder.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: 3K9MomThe last two years, I whacked the whole thing apart (using the clever and power tools) and segregated it into MM, OM and RMB. My adult male GSD didn't have any problems with any of it, except that he gnawed on the legs like recreation bones (he wasn't a fan of turkey leg bones so much).
> 
> This year, I'm whacking it down into manageable chunks, appropriately rationed by percentage, and the whole thing is going into the grinder.


And here I thought you would be roasting them for your dogs - some herbs, garlic, etc.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

I was thinking that perhaps I'd cook for Dh.... his one meal of the year; you know? 

ETA:... depending on what Cassidy's Mom is serving....


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: 3K9MomI was thinking that perhaps I'd cook for Dh.... his one meal of the year; you know?
> 
> ETA:... depending on what Cassidy's Mom is serving....


Hey, I thought you were feeding DH that pork? At least that's what I tell my DH when I serve it. After I portion out LJ's meals...


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Funny, Joanne, he got tired of that pork. Says I use too many spices, even though I tell him how healthy they are. Apparently, "taste" is supposed to be a factor in his meals. 

Men.









So now I just cook it for the furry kids. They say that's fine. More for them. And pass the apple sauce.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: 3K9MomFunny, Joanne, he got tired of that pork. Says I use too many spices, even though I tell him how healthy they are. Apparently, "taste" is supposed to be a factor in his meals.
> 
> Men.
> 
> ...


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: 3K9MomI was thinking that perhaps I'd cook for Dh.... his one meal of the year; you know?
> 
> ETA:... depending on what Cassidy's Mom is serving....


1 meal for DH, 364 for the puppers...seems about fair


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

When I cooked a turkey a few weeks ago I whacked off the wings and gave them to Mandi. She did ok with that. When they go on sale for Turkey day I am going to get one and chop it up for her.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

I know Jerzey can handle turkey bones, I've fed her drums with no problem... I'm just wondering if _I_ would be able to deal with all of the cutting involved!


----------

